# Cults Hill Brick Works, near Cupar, April 08



## spacepunk (Apr 16, 2008)

A massive explore....this site just keeps on unfolding as you go. Loads of machinery, chutes, hoppers, stairs, cog wheels, winches and stuff. Gonna have to go back for another explore as there was so much to see.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Loads of machinery, chutes, hoppers, stairs, cog wheels, winches and stuff.



Ahh, music to my ears! 
That is an incredible site. Love those hoppers and the conveyor belt. I see you've got yourself a contender for the 'ugly chair comp' thread. 
Excellent stuff. Look forward to seeing more when you return.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a quick look around the lime side of this place today. It looks like I'll have to set a whole day aside for a proper look.


----------



## dantheman (Apr 2, 2009)

well, im working here this week building up doors, to keep u lot out, and making concrete caps for the mineshafts,also great shot of stormin normans old dumper, i m reliably informed that the scrapmans comin in shortly to remove all the steel, my mates the mechanic/engineer who still uses the workshops


----------



## dantheman (Apr 6, 2009)

hi there , here is a pic of the caps ive been making, one of them is going on top of the shaft, i rebuilt last year, the one that spacepunk peered down to take a photo :


----------



## RichardB (Apr 6, 2009)

Is that for the shaft in the woods across the road?


----------



## dantheman (Apr 6, 2009)

yep, the two with the fences around,and the one behind the workshop, there is still one more in the woods, but apparently mr c who owns the place says i'll need to make a doubler to cover that as its part collapsed and is leaving a bigger hole


----------



## jonney (Apr 6, 2009)

looks like a great site and a great explore, is that a hydraulic press in the first photo


----------



## zimbob (Apr 6, 2009)

dantheman said:


> yep, the two with the fences around,and the one behind the workshop, there is still one more in the woods, but apparently mr c who owns the place says i'll need to make a doubler to cover that as its part collapsed and is leaving a bigger hole



Ah, capping the kilns then?

No more 205s down there then


----------



## foz101 (Apr 7, 2009)

Those big holes are dangerous, but very interesting.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 7, 2009)

I was there on the lower bit a couple of weeks ago and there was someone banging around on the upper level, must've been dantheman!


----------



## dantheman (Apr 8, 2009)

no,wasnt me, it was stormin norman stripping tin from the roofs,or scrap, and its not the kilns being capped its the vent shafts, the kilns are going to be demolished shortly,the big diggers are coming in soon,theyre also going to lift and lay the new caps also,cheers-dan


----------



## zimbob (Apr 8, 2009)

dantheman said:


> no,wasnt me, it was stormin norman stripping tin from the roofs,or scrap, and its not the kilns being capped its the vent shafts, the kilns are going to be demolished shortly,the big diggers are coming in soon,theyre also going to lift and lay the new caps also,cheers-dan



Ah right, that's what I was thinking....

What's happening with all the bricks in the shed?


----------



## dantheman (Apr 8, 2009)

the bricks are still being sold occasionally


----------



## zimbob (Apr 8, 2009)

dantheman said:


> the bricks are still being sold occasionally



Ah right, I might know someone locally who'd be after the lot possibly...


----------



## f4phixeruk (Dec 19, 2009)

Went past on 18/12/09, and it seems that the metal work is starting to be removed. Not seen anything in the Fife Herald about building work though.


----------

